# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  08/12/12 [PACK6] ALCATEL & ZTE T760, T12, V856, v857, v875, v889, v970 DIRECT UNLOCK

## mohamed73

Hi,  
We are pleased to announce that we added support for DIRECT UNLOCK for the following models by USB:   
ZTE V760, *TELSTRA T760*, *TELSTRA T12*
ZTE V788D
ZTE V856/V857
ZTE V875
ZTE V889M
ZTE V970
Alcatel OT-913
Alcatel OT-918/C918
Alcatel OT-C919/A919/C919
Alcatel OT-922
Alcatel OT-928
Alcatel OT-W939
Alcatel OT-W969
Alcatel OT-M960/OT-903
Alcatel OT-985
Alcatel OT-991
Alcatel MOV2
Alcatel Pasadena  
To unlock ZTE you will need a new set of drivers  (MTK6573_Drivers_CDC+VCOM+ADB_V1.1136.0.zip) that you can find on  support under DRIVERS/ZTE_ANDROID section or inside archive of the  latest version MTKReader_v1.0.0.117.rar .  
Also all the support files were moved on a fast server so i wont provide  any additional download link and as usual will ban anyone that does it.   
best regards,   FuriouSTeaM

----------


## osama079

اريد سفتوير اندرويد 4.0.4 جهاز zte v889m   ارجو المساعدة

----------

